# First post. Venison back straps.



## alamancenc (Aug 17, 2013)

Just joined up here. Thought I'd make a post. Been cooking all my life and really enjoy trying new recipes. I've got several cooking machines, from charcoal to electric. Today I chose to plug in the electric and do some poppers and venison backstrap. Bow season opens up here shortly and this was the last of the meat minus some burger from last year. It's been raining all day and I figured I'd fix a good lunch. 
Got everything marinated last night and into the fridge. I had an element go out in my smoker so I fixed that this morning then preheated smoker. Around 11:00am I popped everything in the smoker and shut the door. Set my alarm for an IT of 145* and came into watch some TV. 
Everything turned out great. Jalapeños from the garden, venison from the back 40, what more could a man ask for?


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 18, 2013)

You did justice to that venison!


----------



## themule69 (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks GREAT!

When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF welcome?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## 12ring (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice. So when you wrap the venison in the bacon, is the bacon completely raw or partially cooked? Seems like the venison would dry out before the bacon cooks. Also what temp did you smoke it at?


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm surprised your backstraps lasted all year! I try to do the same to one side but they usually don't last that long. Looks killer! Nice job.

You should add some caper cream or green pepper corn cream sauce on the side and you'll be in heaven. Trust me.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks great, did you brine the backstap, ? If so in what. I'm thinking Salt and Brn sugar.


----------



## alamancenc (Sep 12, 2013)

200 degrees in an electric smoker. 2.5 hours. Bacon doesn't take long to be considered cooked. Cooking it until its crispy that's another story.


----------



## alamancenc (Sep 12, 2013)

jerseyhunter said:


> Looks great, did you brine the backstap, ? If so in what. I'm thinking Salt and Brn sugar.


Little salt, pepper, garlic, and splash of apple juice overnight in fridge.


----------



## okieleo (Sep 12, 2013)

BEER!!!! Answer to the "what more could a man ask for?"


----------



## seymour butts (Nov 25, 2013)

The back strap and poppers look great.

Looking at your jalapeno poppers it looks as tho there is cheese with the venison and jalapenos wrapped with bacon.

Is this what I am seeing.

I'd like to smoke some venison poppers like that. Would you tell me how there put together. Were they as tasty as they look.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 26, 2013)

That meat looks delicious!!! How fun!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

